# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Printer Kickstarter Update #3

## JacobysOne

*Hey everyone!**We’re back with another update!  We are pleased to say that we have resolved the add ons issue.  KS has made an exception and given us full permission to go back to the add on system for resin and other items. Thanks Kickstarter!**So to clarify:**If you’d like to order resin and a printer, please pledge for the printer reward that you prefer (Kit, Assembled, or Pro) and then add on the cost of the resin that you would like to include in your reward.  All resin add on options and prices will be posted near the bottom of the project description below the team bios.  This will also go for any other add ons that we offer as well.  Please note that it is against KS policy to purchase quantities higher than 10 of any single item.  Please keep your add on orders underneath this quantity of any single item!  Also note that we've made all of the resin rewards sold out as we want everyone to use the add on system from here on out. * *Once the campaign is complete, we will conduct a survey so we know exactly what add ons your extra pledge money was for!  We would like to thank you for all for your patience and understanding while we worked this out* *Onto the next topic!**We’ve been listening carefully to your comments and requests!  In doing so we’ve decided to add a few new rewards/add ons… Two of which have been popular requests in the past few days:**The Telescoping Mount & Reservoir Add On - $50 CAD (Add $15 CAD to ship outside Canada)**Add to your $100 printer kit both liquid reservoir and telescoping legs. The reservoirs may be different than the ones shown in the main video (we are still in the prototype stage). This add on when combined with the $100 kit will provide you with all the components needed to fully construct a great looking printer. Remember you don't need to buy this to have a working printer, you can always find common household containers (see FAQ) to use with the kit which we encourage!**The next popular request:**More Beta testers! We have just opened up 200 new Beta Tester spots! We are very pleased to hear that so many backers are interested in being an integral part of the R&D process.**And one new reward...**The Canoe - $6000**We will attempt to print a full size canoe. Whether we succeed or fail you get our prints  for your collection (shipping is not included).  You will also receive the printer that did it!   On top of that you get a special invitation to meet the team and an invitation to the Peachy conference (no expenses paid, date and location to be announced).  Thank-you so much, you are truly helping us make history!*
*Lastly we would like to show you a cool alternative use for the Peachy Printer, and invite the DIY Laser light show community to join our project!  Check out this demo video where we point the Peachy at a glow in the dark surface as it plays out the design of various 3D models in Blender. * 




*Our software will allow the Peachy to draw out the frames of an animation from Blender!  We have designed the Peachy to be extremely hackable, feel free to simply pop in your own laser.  The Peachy is getting better and better at moving a laser beam accurately. We think this will be of great mutual benefit as both communities share the goal of moving lasers quickly and accurately at a low price.*
*Once again, thank you all for the amazing amount of support!  Stay tuned for more exciting updates in the coming week.**The Peachy Printer Team.*

----------


## Maggie

Happy to see that KS allowed them to add resin to the funding options.  This should probably help them raise some more money and definitely help us get some resin  :Smile:

----------

